

Show HN: A simple way to annotate code - ezl

I needed a solution for annotating translations for learning Japanese.<p>I wanted something that created output documents like backbone.js&#x27;s awesome annotated source code [1], but couldn&#x27;t find it, so I made it.<p>Hopefully it&#x27;s useful to you for annotating code, translations, or any arbitrary text.  I think it&#x27;s great for educational material.<p>site: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getannotations.com&#x2F;<p>source: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;chromano&#x2F;annotate<p>Pull requests welcome.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;backbonejs.org&#x2F;docs&#x2F;backbone.html
======
claytonww
I think the examples are good, it works well for both those cases. Theres a
big difference between editing something and annotating it with little
comments on corrections, vs
[http://www.getannotations.com/](http://www.getannotations.com/) where both
are prominent.

------
git-pull
Good work man.

Can you make the license permissive? MIT, BSD or Apache?

For the code presentation, Have you seen pycco?
[http://fitzgen.github.io/pycco/](http://fitzgen.github.io/pycco/)

------
freshlog
Nice work!

It'll be great if the textarea for commenting grew in height as you typed
more.

